# questions about my new 14 inch lathe - Logan 6565



## John_Dennis

I just picked up a 14 inch lathe, Logan 6565.  I have some general questions. This machine is much more complicated than my Logan 820.

1. It has a Hardinge J2 collet chuck with lots of round collets up to 1-3/8. I thought it was a 6C until I cleaned one of the collets.  What is the difference between this and a 6C?

2. If this chuck is not running exactly true, is it adjustable and how do you do that.

3. Something is slightly out of balance, the lathe shakes. since the chuck is a relatively small diameter and symmetrical, I don't see what could be causing this.

4. The lead screw has some unusual wear on just the points of the lead screw on the spindle end. I wonder if a bolt head is rubbing on it. Can I buy a generic lead screw?

5. I can't find a motor reverse

6. there is a 30 second delay in shutting off the motor, doesn't seem very safe.

7. There is a very complicated looking collection of contactors that control the 2 HP 220 1 phase motor. Why?

Thanks for your help. This machine is a big jump for me.

John


----------



## righto88

*Re: questions about my new 14 inch lathe*

Good luck ! 
It is a Logan good lathe.


----------



## Jimsehr

*Re: questions about my new 14 inch lathe*



righto88 said:


> Good luck !
> It is a Logan good lathe.




The Logan looks like it has had the start buttons changed to a household on off switch. I think I would have that checked before I used it. I think they came with a high and a low speed and a big red stop push button. And also had two buttons for reverse. Also machine 
had a veri- drive speed control. And the speed control had bushings that would wear out
and had to be replaced and that may be what is causing it to shake. 

The Hardinge collet chucks are very well made and should run true. The  collets are 2j Hardinge.  There is a Logan web site where you can find a manual for machine and new parts. Just google them.         jimsehr


----------



## jneidig

Without seeing the controls etc. I would venture a guess that someone converted it from 3 phase to single phase and bypassed the controls. I have a Powermatic/ Logan 14" which is very similar to yours that had a vibration/shake at certain rpms when I first got it, I found that the grease in the spindle bearing on the chuck side had dried out and became hard. I cleaned out the old grease and added the correct amount of Synthetic grease and the shake went away. My lathe had very little use prior to me so the variable drive system is in pristine condition.


----------



## RandyM

jneidig said:


> Without seeing the controls etc. I would venture a guess that someone converted it from 3 phase to single phase and bypassed the controls. I have a Powermatic/ Logan 14" which is very similar to yours that had a vibration/shake at certain rpms when I first got it, I found that the grease in the spindle bearing on the chuck side had dried out and became hard. I cleaned out the old grease and added the correct amount of Synthetic grease and the shake went away. My lathe had very little use prior to me so the variable drive system is in pristine condition.



No need to be shy, we all would love to see it.


----------



## jneidig

I know it has been awhile, but here are some pictures of my lathe.


----------



## Chuck K

Bad belts will make it vibrate also.  I replaced the belts on my 6560 and it seems like a different lathe.  Lots of info on Scott Logans group.  There was a discussion about servicing the vs drive that I found helpful. Congrats on your new lathe.


----------



## Usmcdevildog

Here is my 6565  I love love  love her, every gunsmith should be able to run this lathe at some point in their lives lol


----------

